# Recovered (Must Read)



## NOK3N (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey world,

This is my second post, followed by my previous post a year back of me still having this disorder from 2011 to 2014. I decided to return just to give back; because I know what you're going through, and I'll give you all a little insight of what was occurring to me then explaining the recovery for the latter of this post.

My depersonalization in a nutshell? Feeling unidentified... numb. Feeling at a point that I was given a curse, yet a blessing from God that I was the only one who focuses intensely on life; what's real and what is fake; I would observe people and focus how weird this person was and believing I was one of few who would look at every inanimate object and would over-think to give it some kind of life. Having tunnel vision and thinking I was hearing impaired. Having impaired memory; such as walking from my room to the toilet to take a piss... I would forget my journey from my walk to the toilet, then I'd over think hard about it, "how did I get from my room to the toilet?", which was scary. I thought I was going to develop schizophrenia, I thought I had OCD, tinnitus and all sorts of fearful disorders.

Let's move onto recovery and I expect you to focus on what I'm writing here.

Curing DP/DR is gradual and it takes time, time is absolute key in the process. What do I mean by gradual? I mean that recovery is not going to sleep and waking up feeling 100%. To be fair, I never knew it was gone. Why? Because I thought enough is enough and I stopped researching and digging myself a deeper hole to this brain clutter of a mess. I never visited forums like these because for me, it made it worse, because all I wanted to do was forget about it. But everyone is different.

Weed triggered me at the age of 14, I was an anxious kid, especially with weed back then (freaking out, thinking I was going to get caught etc, etc...) You either develop this disorder from prior trauma in your life, or you just get DP/DR because you are prone to this anxious symptom. Two ways only. If it was from trauma, think immensely on the cause - I mean it - immensely. If you found what could be a possible cause; think on it, and think how it does no longer affect you in life, to learn to not be scared by your prior traumatic experience. Trauma can be deep inside and you think it may not affect you because you do not think about it. However, you involuntarily think and process the existing thought - just like how your heart pumps blood without you doing it yourself. You have to think on it and reverse the negative to a positive so you change your overall insight on the traumatic scenario to a positive outcome.

If it's not trauma and you just developed this disorder, then time is key, nothing is better than time. You can assist the process of healing by not isolating yourself; see friends, eat healthy, get those vitamins in your system and stop dwelling on the fact that you have depersonalization.

How am I now? I'm happy, I work, go out most weekends, if not, EVERY weekend, I moved out of home and into a house with 2 other mates. Yeah, I've done weed a lot since that day. I did it again a year and a half later, when I was better. Why you ask? Because I learnt to not fear DP/DR and to acknowledge, forget and move on. I don't smoke any more though due to the fact that I was quite lazy 

It's just TIME, TIME is everything for DP/DR and to stop dwelling on the disorder. If you dwell and wait, you won't heal, trust me on that. I still have slight anxiety from time-to-time, as most others. But I don't have DP/DR. To be truthful, I actually am glad I experienced this disorder, it has altered my outlook on life and I feel like a more sophisticated individual and overwhelmingly appreciative that I know the struggle so I'm able to prevent further mental damage if it approaches.

*You will recover, in due time,*

Matt.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Recovery stories are essential to read as they give hope.


----------



## DPDreamer (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. It's good to know that we will get out of this!


----------

